# jfs problems -- kernel panic

## tomte

Hi,

since the day before yesterday I am  in the lucky club of 1GB main-memory owners.

however, I had to enable high-memory support in the kernel and ran into a couple of problems (e.g. tv-card not working with a "video0: can't allocate memory" error  :Laughing: ). These first step problems are solved after a dozen kernel-rebuilds.

Unforunatly an even worse problem arose: kernel errors that are all jfs related, eventualy resulting in a kernel panic freezing my system (for that reason I can't copy the exact error here...)

"aieee: killing interrupt handler"

is the message I can recall.

I'm switching to reiserfs, just as a precaution, but I'm interested if you can give me any hint, explanation, whatever, on what may cause this problem,

info:

gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r5

preempt, low latency, highmem4GB, 

nothing special otherwise

regards,

tom

----------

